# MARC Brunswick Line Service Knocked Out



## AlanB (Nov 5, 2003)

> *11/5, 4:36 pm:* A tornado struck the Brunswick Line near Germantown around 345PM.
> 
> There is no track damage but there are multiple trees down.  Ride On buses will go to Rockville for trains 873 and 891.  All other trains will be held near Washington until tyhe railroad is cleared of trees in 60-120 minutes.  We will then operate trains through to their destination.
> 
> Metro will honor MARC tickets to points on the Red Line.


----------



## CREW-DORM#2524 (Nov 6, 2003)

29 was also held up in the confusion. he went by georgetown jct at 7:30p, and by derwood at 11:45p!!! the crew hoglawed at cumberland at 4:20a, and we passed them on 30 at draketown pa, at 8:00a!!! what a mess!!!

ryan


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 7, 2003)

Hoglawed, now there's a new term even for me! :lol: I've heard outlawin, dead in the water, dead, screwed, but never hoglawed. :lol:


----------

